# Acoustic help



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Kids

I have not had a acoustic pretty much ever other than the one I gave away.

Looking at getting a best bang for buck in the $4-600 range with a thin body and a cut away.
Don't need a pickup but do like the idea of the onboard tuner.

The round back bodies are not comfy for me as they feel like they slide off my lap. If there is an electric style yet completly acoustic it would be a great place to start.
Thinner necks are also better than thick.

Hope that is enough to give you an idea of what I like, what ya got?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You should be happy with any of the Godin models; Simon & Patrick, Norman or Seagull. It seems there are some good prices here.

Fleet Pro Sound & Lighting

Godin Guitars

Fret City Music Online Guitar Store - CDG5-EQ Cutaway Acoustic Guitar


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

This looks kinda cool Fleet Pro Sound & Lighting

Lots of choices on those sites, thanks!


----------



## monson (Sep 27, 2010)

try looking at used models


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I know it doesn't meet your want's but .. a nice guitar 

Yamaha FG470S Acoustic Guitar


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I 2nd Godin guitars. You can get all solid for under 700 pretty easily. No cutaway on most though.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

You know, the other day I was Axe Music, and played a Cheap Fender acoustic. 550.00 I think, and it really surprised me. Electronics, cutaway..very nice for the money. I also have played a bunch of inexpensive Ibanez in Guitar Center, San Fran. Very nice as well, somewhere around 400.00. Also check out the Blueridge guitars.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bevo said:


> This looks kinda cool Fleet Pro Sound & Lighting
> 
> Lots of choices on those sites, thanks!


You're welcome. I hope you let us know what you end up with.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I was just at Cosmos and tried out a Norman, folk-sized, maple bodied (I think) guitar with on-board electronics listed at $550. It was pretty nice; good projection and tone, even though it had a cutaway and a relatively thin body - worth checking out.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bw66 said:


> I was just at Cosmos and tried out a Norman, folk-sized, maple bodied (I think) guitar with on-board electronics listed at $550. It was pretty nice; good projection and tone, even though it had a cutaway and a relatively thin body - worth checking out.


An acquaintance of mine has one with a cedar top. It is a nice guitar and one you could be proud owning.

Here is a couple more that might be worth looking at and I wouldn't let the price fool you. These are nice guitars.

Fret City Music Online Guitar Store - Acoustic Guitars


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

maybe try a Jasmine by Takamine (sp?). Noodled on one the other day and it seemed OK


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I did like the one I played at L&M.

Now that i have spent some time in the acoustic rooms I have a better idea of what I need.
Probably get myself one for Christmas since all I usally get is socks!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Hagstrom has some really nice flat tops in the under $500 range with pickups and cutaway.


----------

